# stupid things you had people say to you.. share!



## Anagor (Mar 24, 2018)

In accordance to this thread:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/stupid-things-you-had-the-cops-say-to-you-share.2611/

this is all about what people (meaning members of the general public) said to you or asked you.

Let's share! 

I will start with some random experience:

A good friend of mine and me were in a doorway at a very busy street in Bristol, UK. This friend of mine is about 58 years old, gray hair and beard. He was lying in his heavy duty sleeping bag, with his trolley behind him and a few plastic carrier bags. I was sitting next to him on my backpack with a sleeping bag on it.

Saturday night, just a few weeks ago. Cold, windy, rainy ...

A guy in his thirties turned up ... approached us and asked my mate "Um, are you homeless?" ...

And obviously that was not a rhetorical question ...

My mate and me looked at each other and he replied "No, no, we're just camping out for the weekend." ...

And this guy who asked was like "ah okay ...", was about to go away ... then clickidy clackidy clickidy clackidy (you could literally hear him thinking) he came back "um yeah" ....

Gave us a fiver each so it was cool and we obviously appreciated the donation and he was a quite nice guy ... but not the brightest candle on the cake ...


----------



## Tude (Mar 24, 2018)

"I love a women with thin lips" /00\ worst pick up line. Will never forget that one.


----------



## Drengor (Mar 24, 2018)

So I bike a lot. I work as a messenger downtown in the city I'm in now, and have been on and off for the past few years. Collisions come with the territory. Somebody's not looking, or decides to turn at the last second, shit happens, it's usually no big deal. Most of the time we just make sure nothing's broken and carry on.

This one time, I got right-hooked: I, a cyclist, is driving straight through an intersection. A car comes up along side me nearing the intersection, and turns right - cutting into me - without realizing I'm there. I drive straight into the passenger side door, I'm on the ground, car does a little slow-down, half stop, just long enough for me to look up from the ground and see the lady looking around confused.

She doesn't know what just happened. There was a noise, probably barely a bump for her, and so she finishes her right turn and then turns into the adjacent parking lot. Everyone around has seen what's happened, and everyone's just as worried as I am that she's driving away like nothing happened. I'm not really that hurt, and my bike seems fine, but I'm still shaken because, ya know, car crashes are dangerous.

So some helpful strangers walk me into the parking lot and help me confront the lady who's in a 'I don't know you so don't talk to me' mood, i guess. She seem's grump in general, and we had to forcefully stand in her way before she was willing to talk with us. We explain to her what happened, and she's adamant that that's not what happened. She'd really like us to just leave her alone!

Anyways, I'll never forget the last thing she said to me: "I didn't see you, and I've never been in an accident before, so this can't possibly be my fault." before storming off.


----------



## Anagor (Mar 24, 2018)

Drengor said:


> Anyways, I'll never forget the last thing she said to me: "I didn't see you, and I've never been in an accident before, so this can't possibly be my fault." before storming off.



That reminds me of what I heard before multiple times ....

"How can it be that $something is not working anymore? It worked all the time before!!!"

lol


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Mar 24, 2018)

Im hitchhiking in this tiny town in Texas for the first time, and some people drive up to me in a golf cart and stop then look at me real serious and say "hey are you the one who keeps shitting in the hallways of the apartment at night?"

Um no that was not me. Wtf?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 24, 2018)

Drengor said:


> Anyways, I'll never forget the last thing she said to me: "I didn't see you, and I've never been in an accident before, so this can't possibly be my fault." before storming off.



Aww heeeeell no. I was a bike messenger for awhile and you're right, minor collisions just happen. Still, if she said that you me I'd be liable to lose my shit and cuss her out. Good on yea for not doing that.

I think the dumbest thing anyone has ever said to me was in the slabs. I was wearing a shirt with a rainbow on it and this dude comes up to me and says,

"Oh nice, are you Rainbow Family?"

To which I reply, "no"

"Then why are you wearing a rainbow shirt?"

"Because I'm gay."

"So that means you're kinda like rainbow family."

"It REALLY doesn't."

I mean seriously, fucking hell.


----------



## Odin (Mar 24, 2018)

I was discussing current events with someone the other day... and when frustrated and unable to produce a valid response to my logical assertions.

She yelled, "Why don't you just go take a shower!" 

Why thank you! ::woot::

I am a poo poo head! ::cigar::


----------



## deleted user (Mar 24, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> Aww heeeeell no. I was a bike messenger for awhile and you're right, minor collisions just happen. Still, if she said that you me I'd be liable to lose my shit and cuss her out. Good on yea for not doing that.
> 
> I think the dumbest thing anyone has ever said to me was in the slabs. I was wearing a shirt with a rainbow on it and this dude comes up to me and says,
> 
> ...



Haha. Love & lice, bro!


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Mar 25, 2018)

grabbed a po>ed bound gainer on da fly at cpf 345 and had a newbie on it and i couldn't get off at that point and we were like 10 -15 min from da yard and he wanted to get off in between passing towns why i dont know but he asks can i jump off a 40-45 mph freight ?
i said drink red bull it gives you wings


----------



## Odin (Mar 25, 2018)

ITSBETTEROUTDOORS said:


> grabbed a po>ed bound gainer on da fly at cpf 345 and had a newbie on it and i couldn't get off at that point and we were like 10 -15 min from da yard and he wanted to get off in between passing towns why i dont know but he asks can i jump off a 40-45 mph freight ?
> i said drink red bull it gives you wings




Sounds like a Darwin Award contender... ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 25, 2018)

So i was sitting on the street with my cat. Not gonna lie but he's pretty fat. And neutered. Somebody came up to me accusing me of not feeding him and how "she" was malnourished. I informed them that they were crazy and HE was fat as fuck. They responded by insisting "she" was pregnant and under her babies "she" was malnourished. My male, neutered cat.....










Pictures for reference of his fattie boy


----------



## NapalmBreath (Apr 13, 2018)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> So i was sitting on the street with my cat. Not gonna lie but he's pretty fat. And neutered. Somebody came up to me accusing me of not feeding him and how "she" was malnourished. I informed them that they were crazy and HE was fat as fuck. They responded by insisting "she" was pregnant and under her babies "she" was malnourished. My male, neutered cat.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is without a doubt the fattest road kitty i have ever seen.

as far as one of the dumbest things I've had people say; I was in cambridge a few years back and was digging through the trash can on the side of the street in search of some food (with my pack on, extremely haggard at the time) and the archetypal north eastern liberal guy comes up and asks "Hey, are you guy's freegans?''.

That was the same day someone put a few cents into the full cup of coffee that I had in my hand while waiting for my friend to come out of the 711. I wasn't spanging.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 13, 2018)

this was years ago - I'm getting a portrait tattooed at my buddy's place (quite the talented guy in all seriousness. it still looks great and is not the only one I've had done by him ). the setup is in the living room. his girlfriend is over yonder on the couch (she lives there). this is a normal situation. She has a friend over who was a bit younger and 'well-off' (i only know this from them talking about her)

the two girls are sitting there talking, carrying on while my friend is tattooing, when suddenly there's a break in the conversation and, let me see if i can get this verbatim..

"i can't believe someone could do that, like, how could you get THAT on your body, that's like, a PERSON!"

in the moment i can't even process this comment, but my buddy stops tattooing and just mugs her, the girlfriend whisper-shouts SHUTUP through her teeth. >_<


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 30, 2018)

Every time someone ties to give me "traveling tips for solo females", or assuming my lifestyle, and putting in their own good faith that I'll "settle down one day" so they can put me inside there box. Someone enjoying their freedom is very hard for people to understand. I just have to be compartmentalized into their enslaved box!


----------



## BelleBottoms (Apr 30, 2018)

"Oh cool, you lived in England? Did you have to learn their language?"


----------



## roughdraft (May 1, 2018)

fuck man this one is really bad

a few years ago i went from one seasonal job near my home to a seasonal traveling job in the northwest. my boss from previous job had given me a giftcard to...you guessed it....Applebee's! snarf snarf ohh so yummy

so one day I'm driving through eastern Oregon for a long fuckin time and eventually wind up in Walla Walla, Washington and i see an Applebee's is open, I think "now's a good time to get rid of this fuckin giftcard" so i go inside to get 20 dollars worth of imitation food - nothing more!

waitress comes to the table and asks me what I'll have, "please let me get two orders of this chicken fried bullshit" and she asks 'what'll you have to drink?' i say 'just water is fine' 

i kid you not she looks me dead in the eye and says in a sort of condescending/googooy tone 'ah well that's not very much fun...' *something like gesturing toward liquor drink menu* and without breaking eye contact, a couple seconds pass, i just firmly say 'I'm good'. she proceeds to behave as if she's having a mini panic attack when she brings me the water and chkn fried whateverthefuk

what i probably should have done - kindly spelling out for her 'let me explain this to you..im traveling through here driving...i am paying for food with a giftcard...i'm alone at a table i am not at the bar...i'm not a big drinking person anyway.. i understand you're under pressure to sell drinks either for commission or higher tips, but passively pressuring some random customer you don't know and likely will never know is not a wise way to conduct yourself' ???


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 4, 2018)

One time me and my buddy fly a sign that said " saving up for college" lol just thought it was funny. This dude walked up and was like "im in the same boat. I got all these student loans and shit idk what im gonna do." 
No sarcasm to be found. I wish i asked him what college he went to so i could tell everyone to never go there. Hahah


----------



## WieselFlink (May 5, 2018)

Maybe the absurdest thing i ever heard was in a trainstation in southern germany. There was a guy waiting next to my two friends and me and he just kept on talking stupid. 
" So, you'll never find a proper german man if you dress like that"
"Wich one of you is the leader? the one with the spikes on the jacket?" She said no. "You with the boots?" I said no. Then he turned to the third girl "Not you, that's sure" 
He kept on rambling about how unsafe a group of three women are whilest travelling and that we should tag along to meet his friends in the next town. After all he opened his jacket and we saw his neo-nazi clothes. It was all pretty confusing.


----------



## train in vain (Sep 12, 2018)

10 yrs ago passin thru Little Rock..my boy is inside a dumpster and im outside talking to him and taking what he finds. Car pulls up and two 20 something dudes ask...are yall dumpster diving? I just looked at him like..uhh;hhhhh and say YEAH. so he asks..Why? 
Because were hungry.. 
And he looks extremely confused and drives away.
Probably not THE dumbest but come on now...


----------

